# Bolivar cofradia suntuoso



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

First I want to thanks Shawn!! Awesome smoke! Lots of long complex flavor,peppery, slight hint of chocolate!








Wrapped in what I beleive is spanish cedar,inside a glass tube.








Beautiful wrapper!!
Well I guess I can't post the rest of the pics up...but it was a fine smoke!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the oscuro's. Awesome smoke! That looks tasty too


----------

